# Investigative article on the Ruger Gold Label SxS



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

There is an excellent article in the Sept/Oct 2004 Shooting Sportsman.

This is an investigative article by the Editor. He is investigating whether the Ruger Gold Label SxS 12ga is being manufactured and when it will be available to the public.

Looking back at the article and reviewing it many times the Editor was 
right on the mark. Nice to know there is truth in some of the magazine
articles we read.

You can't get to the article on their web site unless you have subscription.


----------

